# Ask iCod whatever the hell you please.



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm jumping on the new 1 hour old trend before it officially gets worn out.

Thread wont get much activity I'm sure. The sexy beasts Mattsy and Gorija have already put their offers on the table. 

Woe is me. Now you get to ask me anything and reveal mysterious demeanor.


----------



## that weird guy (Aug 14, 2015)

how are you today icod? how ya feelin?


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

If you won either an entire sack full of puppies or an entire sack full of kittens at a carnival, which would you choose?


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

What does your username mean? Where'd you get it from?


----------



## that weird guy (Aug 14, 2015)

after almost 5000 posts do you feel like this site has done any thing for you


----------



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)

On a scale of 1 to 10 how sexy am I?


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

How often do you use chat?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

cake or death?


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Pretend you have a child. Would you rather have your child be the bully or the one being bullied?


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

that weird guy said:


> how are you today icod? how ya feelin?


I'm feeling quite good today, thanks!  I got my teeth cleaned at the dentist and the lady who was cleaning them was an attractive Russian female. She had the accent and everything. Oh my God it was like I was in heaven. Her hands were all over my face. It was like the first time a female other than my mother had touched me in such a long time. I might actually dream about this tonight.



Gojira said:


> If you won either an entire sack full of puppies or an entire sack full of kittens at a carnival, which would you choose?


Obviously the kittens. Who doesn't love kittens?



sio said:


> What does your username mean? Where'd you get it from?


iCod is the combination of the popular brand of Apple products that happen to being with a lowercase "i" and one of the games I was hooked to many years ago when I was a naive kid, call of duty (or CoD)
I've been using iCod since for several years and have become attached to the name, so I don't plan on ever changing it.



that weird guy said:


> after almost 5000 posts do you feel like this site has done any thing for you


Um....well....it has kept my mind off of suicide. It's also given me people to actually talk to for the first time in literal _years _so that's very refreshing. And the people here have helped me through numerous difficult SA related situations in my life. 
I love this site actually. I'm so glad I found it!



Mattsy94 said:


> On a scale of 1 to 10 how sexy am I?


I haven't seen what you physically look like but all Irish men are sexy as hell so I'd have to say 11.25


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Gojira said:


> How often do you use chat?


Neeeeeverrr my SA is way too sever to do any Instant Messaging, no thanks! I need to think out my responses, I hate being put on the spot. hah. I've kept the chat off since I joined the formed. Too much anxiety, really. I hate when I'm just browsing the forums and some lost soul sends me an IM through the chat and I'm just like..."noooo thanks I don't wanna talk to anyone...I reaallly don't wanna talk to you....**** I don't wanna seem like an ******* for ignoring them though...."



Persephone The Dread said:


> cake or death?


The cake is a lie so obviously death.



Farideh said:


> Pretend you have a child. Would you rather have your child be the bully or the one being bullied?


Wow....that's actually pretty tough...

I would have to go with the one being bullied...as I would never tolerate raising an abusive *******. I'd do everything I can to connect with him tough...
Bullying is a touchy subject because I have (and still am really) the target of bullying at school so yeaaah I don't like talking about it much.
But I would never be able to sleep at night knowing that my offspring was bullying other people so I would have to go with the latter.


----------



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)

Well, actually , I can attest to the fact that most Irish men are ugly lol


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Since when was Apple interested in developing a Cod product?


----------



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)

Is my avatar kawaii as ****?


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

how are you enjoying this thread so far


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Mattsy94 said:


> Is my avatar kawaii as ****?


Quite Kawaii, yes...very kawaii indeed. 



Surly Wurly said:


> how are you enjoying this thread so far


I'm enjoying it very much so. Each new posts makes me feel tingly inside.



KyleInSTL said:


> Since when was Apple interested in developing a Cod product?


That's classified information. I've already said too much. Whoops.


----------



## darkangelrebekah7 (Jul 15, 2015)

Okay here's a question. What is something you would do, that most people would not expect you to do?


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

iCod said:


> I'm enjoying it very much so. Each new posts makes me feel tingly inside.


cool

ok. do you ever think about the silver surfer?


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

darkangelrebekah7 said:


> Okay here's a question. What is something you would do, that most people would not expect you to do?


On my free time, I have a massive indoor garden at the side of my room which I tend to everyday. I talk to my flowers and plants and nurture them...they're my babies and I love them, lol.
No shame, I'm a proud male gardener. 

There's also this spider behind my TV stand which I have become basically roomies with. For the past few months he would kill the ants and other small insects in my room and in return I would...well obviously not kill him, and every once in awhile, give him some crumbs or maybe put a squished bug that I killed into his little web.

I call him Dante...we've been roomies for a couple months. He's really chill.  I just hope he doesn't **** with my babies (flowers)! :bah



Surly Wurly said:


> cool
> 
> ok. do you ever think about the silver surfer?


I remember when I was like 10 I had an erotic dream about the silver surfer no ****ing joke, It was horrifying.


----------



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)

What kind of stories do you write?


----------



## darkangelrebekah7 (Jul 15, 2015)

iCod said:


> On my free time, I have a massive indoor garden at the side of my room which I tend to everyday. I talk to my flowers and plants and nurture them...they're my babies and I love them, lol.
> No shame, I'm a proud male gardener.
> 
> There's also this spider behind my TV stand which I have become basically roomies with. For the past few months he would kill the ants and other small insects in my room and in return I would...well obviously not kill him, and every once in awhile, give him some crumbs or maybe put a squished bug that I killed into his little web.
> ...


That's so cool! lol! I had no idea....


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Mattsy94 said:


> What kind of stories do you write?


Damn, how did you figure out I write short stories? You should join the FBI or something, lol...

There's two types of stories I write. I mostly write stories about the lives of teenagers going through school life and their personal lives, their relationships and friendships, the drama and stress they go through, their ups and downs...love, lust, and loss...peer pressure, difficult life choices, etc...life in general of teens. It's sort of my escape because I could never dream of living a life as interesting as the ones I give my characters.

The other kind are general historical war stories about the men that have served in past wars, and even futuristic ones that I love thinking up. I write about the pre-war lives the group of men lead, how some were happy and successful and others were depressed and facing the harsh realities. How the draft affected their lives or how they saw enlisting as an escape from their endless struggle of their real lives. How the war in general shaped the men and bonded the group of them together...how the very difficult decisions they had to made during the war...(one of them that comes off the top of my head was one American soldier was faced with a fleeing and desperate young German soldier, who was just a young lad really, who had seen the realities of war and decided that he couldn't take it...and was then captured by the group of men. They had to decide whether to let him go or execute him there on the spot.) I write about how the losses of their friends, families and countrymen affects them greatly, and how their lives are post-war.

 These days I don't write much at all (depression and lack of motivation to do anything.) Maybe one day I'll pick up and finish one of these two series.


----------



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)

iCod said:


> Damn, how did you figure out I write short stories? You should join the FBI or something, lol...
> 
> There's two types of stories I write. I mostly write stories about the lives of teenagers going through school life and their personal lives, their relationships and friendships, the drama and stress they go through, their ups and downs...love, lust, and loss...life in general of teens. It's sort of my escape because I could never dream of living a life as interesting as the ones I give my characters.
> 
> ...


I'm a master detective, remember? 

Lol, jk, I remember you mentioning it before in one of your posts.

I write stories about a bunch of different characters, who all co-exist in the same universe. It's many different genres such as western, crime, war, fantasy, police procedural, superheroes, sci-fi and horror. I'm constantly building it up and adding to it. I always imagine it as a comic book, sort of like how Marvel and DC are each all in the one universe, but since I'm terrible at drawing, I can't really go that route.


----------



## Sdistant (Mar 25, 2015)

What's your most controversial interest?


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Sdistant said:


> What's your most controversial interest?


I'm a huge fan of world history, even though just mentioning the word history makes most people immediately groan and whine and shout "BORRINGGG"


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

Have you ever felt like you've repeated a day?

Have you ever thought about something in your mind, and somebody just said what you just thought of in your mind?

Do people randomly just get mad at you for no reason?

How often do you get dreams about your desires?

Do your dreams show any opposite concepts to this current reality?

What's your favorite book?

What makes you happy?

Do people find you boring or sus?


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

EmotionlessThug said:


> Have you ever felt like you've repeated a day?


Yes, actually. I remembering feeling really strange that day.



EmotionlessThug said:


> Have you ever thought about something in your mind, and somebody just said what you just thought of in your mind?


*YES, YES. COUNTLESS TIMES. SEVERAL TIMES A WEEK I THOUGHT I WAS THE ONLY ONE. *



EmotionlessThug said:


> Do people randomly just get mad at you for no reason?


Essentially my entire family.



EmotionlessThug said:


> How often do you get dreams about your desires?


Often....



EmotionlessThug said:


> Do your dreams show any opposite concepts to this current reality?


In my dreams I'm a whole different character. I'm this confident, good looking and smooth talking extrovert with a cool scar across my face. I pick up girls, go on dates with them, beat up criminals and save ladies from purse snatchers or home invaders. I'm basically a hero in my dreams when in real life it's the complete opposite.



EmotionlessThug said:


> What's your favorite book?


1984. Without a doubt. What a wonderful read.



EmotionlessThug said:


> What makes you happy?


Coming home from a tortuous day of school, eating a hot pocket and then taking a nap. This is honestly what keeps me going..



EmotionlessThug said:


> Do people find you boring or sus?


Both. I have been called boring by countless people, and have been accused of "going to shoot up the school" or "bomb this place." multiple times.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Do you like living in New England?


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Cam1 said:


> Do you like living in New England?


Best education in America. You're damn right I love living up here. :grin2:
Plus it's really cold and dark in the winter and I love both the cold and the dark, so hell's yeah!


----------



## Euthymia (Jul 15, 2015)

Why did you set your profile avatar to be Arthur Wellesley, the 1st Duke of Wellington?


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Euthymia said:


> Why did you set your profile avatar to be Arthur Wellesley, the 1st Duke of Wellington?


He was a British field marshal during one of my favorite conflicts in world history, the Napoleonic Wars, and one of my favorite historical persons. I love this conflict so much I could go on a year long rant about everything about it.

Also because he looks so masculine. I mean look at him. Tall, buff, handsome....:grin2:


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

@iCod why are you such a party pooper and "normie" hating booger butt?


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> @*iCod* why are you such a party pooper and "normie" hating booger butt?


The Normies have made my life hell and parties are for losers.

Also, what in sam's hell is a "booger butt?" A butt made out of boogers? That sounds quite gross, and honestly, I'm feeling so attacked right now.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

What is your favorite type of fish?


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Blue Dino said:


> What is your favorite type of fish?


I'm a fan of sushi, actually.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

iCod said:


> On my free time, I have a massive indoor garden at the side of my room which I tend to everyday. I talk to my flowers and plants and nurture them...they're my babies and I love them, lol.
> No shame, I'm a proud male gardener.
> 
> There's also this spider behind my TV stand which I have become basically roomies with. For the past few months he would kill the ants and other small insects in my room and in return I would...well obviously not kill him, and every once in awhile, give him some crumbs or maybe put a squished bug that I killed into his little web.
> ...


I used to work for a cemetary gardener company (at least that's how it's called in german) and my coworker was a pretty talented gardener, he would knew every plants name, you could see outside.
This profession will be always important, especially in the future.
My question to you would be, have you ever thought of working in that field in the future?


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Orbiter said:


> My question to you would be, have you ever thought of working in that field in the future?


Oh, no. It's really just a hobby for me...and I never knew that was actually a career field to go into to. o.o
In the future, I really want to work in the fire service if I'm able to do so. Every day is something different, that alone is enough motivation for me to persue it (of course several other reasons as well). I'm never going to take one of those 9-5 daily grind's where you do the same exact thing the same amount of times every day. :roll


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Are there a lot of black people in New England?


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Jesuszilla said:


> Are there a lot of black people in New England?


Mainly in the cities (where we all are actually, lol,) So yeah.
I go to a high school in the suburbs though and there are very few blacks there, like I'm one of the few.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

iCod said:


> Mainly in the cities (where we all are actually, lol,) So yeah.
> I go to a high school in the suburbs though and there are very few blacks there, like I'm one of the few.


What was your experience with mostly white schools? Mine wasn't all that great. Too many racists and I was living in Pennsylvania at the time.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Jesuszilla said:


> What was your experience with mostly white schools? Mine wasn't all that great. Too many racists and I was living in Pennsylvania at the time.


I never experienced too much racism here, but yeah, it has happened before in the past. Everyone here is mostly nice and PC and all.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

iCod said:


> I never experienced too much racism here, but yeah, it has happened before in the past. Everyone here is mostly nice and PC and all.


Dang really? I only ever experienced PC on the internet lol In Texas people have been nicer here but it's still Texas...


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Jesuszilla said:


> Dang really? I only ever experienced PC on the internet lol In Texas people have been nicer here but it's still Texas...


I've heard about Texans being a kinder lot than the rest of the Bible-Belt. I'll have to visit one day. (And of course try out some of that fabulous Texas cuisine  )


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

What do I have in my hand?


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Telliblah said:


> What do I have in my hand?


I want to say a penis but I'm very afraid that's actually what it is.


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

iCod said:


> I want to say a penis but I'm very afraid that's actually what it is.


It won't bite.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

iCod said:


> I've heard about Texans being a kinder lot than the rest of the Bible-Belt. I'll have to visit one day. (And of course try out some of that fabulous Texas cuisine  )


Yeah come visit Texas. Houston, Dallas and Austin are beautiful cities. But I'm warning you you'll get fat eating here haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

iCod said:


> He was a British field marshal during one of my favorite conflicts in world history, the Napoleonic Wars, and one of my favorite historical persons. I love this conflict so much I could go on a year long rant about everything about it.
> 
> Also because he looks so masculine. I mean look at him. Tall, buff, handsome....:grin2:


Curious, why didn't you tell me this in the past when I asked?


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

ANX1 said:


> Curious, why didn't you tell me this in the past when I asked?


Oh...I didn't? Usually of someone asks me that I answer them with who it is...
I'm sorry if i missed you though.  or didn't go into that much detail.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

whats your favourite planet in the solar system

(mine's jupiter =3)


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Surly Wurly said:


> whats your favourite planet in the solar system
> 
> (mine's jupiter =3)


You obviously know the answer to this....
Neptune is an amazingly beautiful planet. I mean damn look at this thing.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Surly Wurly said:


> whats your favourite planet in the solar system
> 
> (mine's jupiter =3)


Jupiter is extraordinary.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

iCod said:


> Oh...I didn't? Usually of someone asks me that I answer them with who it is...
> I'm sorry if i missed you though.  or didn't go into that much detail.


No worries mate. 

I thought I might have upset you with the way I asked. 

I was asking as most likely I'm related to him.


----------



## darkangelrebekah7 (Jul 15, 2015)

If cake is a lie then tell me....is pie the truth?...and if so what does that make lasagna?


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

darkangelrebekah7 said:


> If cake is a lie then tell me....is pie the truth?...and if so what does that make lasagna?


Cake = Lie, obviously.
Pie = Yes, truth indeed. You're a smart fellow.
Lasagna = Love + life.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

iCod said:


> You obviously know the answer to this....
> Neptune is an amazingly beautiful planet. I mean damn look at this thing.


4 me its between saturn and jupiter

neptune has the best tune tho








Orbiter said:


> Jupiter is extraordinary.












sexay <3


----------



## darkangelrebekah7 (Jul 15, 2015)

iCod said:


> Cake = Lie, obviously.
> Pie = Yes, truth indeed. You're a smart fellow.
> Lasagna = Love + life.


lmfao! *legs kicking"


----------



## darkangelrebekah7 (Jul 15, 2015)

What is the square root of Pecan Pie? :nerd:


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

darkangelrebekah7 said:


> What is the square root of Pecan pie? :nerd:


----------



## something there (Feb 24, 2014)

Can you describe a typical day in your life?

PS: I like the whole World History thing. That's a sweet interest.


----------



## darkangelrebekah7 (Jul 15, 2015)

iCod said:


>


lol! your crazy! i love it!


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

People need to make more of these threads. I mean hell, now I look at you with a completely different perspective. Never like before.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

something there said:


> Can you describe a typical day in your life?
> 
> PS: I like the whole World History thing. That's a sweet interest.


Oh Lord....let's venture through a typical day of iCod.

-5:20 AM...waking up in the morning....I turn to my left and see that I once again fell asleep watching _House of Cards _and now I have to go back and figure out which episode I left off on. I am annoyed right from the get go, really. I rub my eyes for 10 seconds straight, get out of bed and then take a long shower...slowly mentally preparing myself for another torturous day of school.

-5:35 AM...showers done...I now sit in bed eating a pop tart or something as I watch the rest of my Netflix episode that I left off on. I brush my teeth, get dressed, and then off to the bus stop it is. I then proceed to ride the bus to school, trying not to notice everyone (especially girls) do everything in their power to not sit next with me...even sit three a sit with the person next to me...It's damaging...really..

-7:20 AM....I arrive and walk through the Gates of Hell....I mean the front doors of my high school and proceed to my first period class, where I anxiously try to get my homework done and the such....the rest of the school day is basically me being bullied by a bunch of pricks, having panic attacks and being late to class since I have to calm down in the bathrooms in between periods or else I'll pass out from anxiety.

-2:25 PM....Ah yes....the school day is finally over, the final bell has rung and I sprint towards my bus as I put in my earbuds and begin to make my way back to my sanctuary....home. I bust through my front door and try as hard as possible to ignore my family who hates me (they think SA is fake and don't understand it....looong story I'm not going to get into) I take a few moments to take out my contacts and then head off to my room where I lock the door and stay in there until I go to sleep again...

-5-6:00 PM....after taking about a two to three hour nap....I begin to wake up and pour myself a sweet glass of fruit juice, and turn on my laptop once again. I then excitedly log onto SAS and browse the forums for several hours while listening to my Netflix show in the background. Occasionally I take breaks from SAS and play some video games. I then eat dinner while watching some Netflix.

11 PM - 12 AM....alas, the day as come to a close and it's time for me to slumber so I can prepare myself for another day of torture. I put my laptop on next to me and listening to some YouTube videos as I fall asleep. The day then repeats itself again at 5 AM...

There you have it. Typical day for iCod. For the weekends, replace me waking up at 5 and change it to about 1 or 3 in the afternoon...and all I do basically is eat and go on SAS, watch Netflix and play video games...I'm a very boring but simple person. 



Perspicacious said:


> People need to make more of these threads. I mean hell, now I look at you with a completely different perspective. Never like before.


I hope it's a good one. :grin2:


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

iCod said:


> I hope it's a good one. :grin2:


For both of us, don't worry.


----------



## Euthymia (Jul 15, 2015)

iCod said:


> Mainly in the cities (where we all are actually, lol,) So yeah.
> I go to a high school in the suburbs though and there are very few blacks there, like *I'm one of the few*.


I did not expect this, for some reason I was under the impression you were white simply because you live in New England.

I'm curious, can you describe what you look like?


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

what do you support about Bernie Sanders

also what do you think of my posts/feelings/thoughts/opinions, if anything


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Euthymia said:


> I'm curious, can you describe what you look like?


Short, scrawny, black (obviously)...brown eyes....yeah...

Think of a younger version of that YouTuber Kent that everyone on here is raving about. That's essentially me.



SilentLyric said:


> what do you support about Bernie Sanders


Simply put, everything. He's the only candidate talking about the real issues affecting the majority of Americans, not just the upper-middle class and wealthy. He's the only candidate not backed by massive corporations or wall street. His policies are all common sense programs that every other first world nation has besides us. When he talks, you can really tell he actually believes what he's saying and that he cares about it too...it's a strange feeling, you just have to listen to one of his speeches.

Bernie is literally 1 in a million. We _need _to elect this an.



SilentLyric said:


> also what do you think of my posts/feelings/thoughts/opinions, if anything


Well I think they're very wonderful.  You sound like an intelligent and informed lot, that's for sure.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

When you get older will you grow out of this silly liberalism you so flagrantly display, and become a real conservative American MAN (TM) ??


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Staticnz said:


> When you get older will you grow out of this silly liberalism you so flagrantly display, and become a real conservative American MAN (TM) ??


Never, even in my life will I even _think_ about going even slightly right of the spectrum. I will forever and always remain a liberal/social-democrat.

And if I ever so happen to do so, please kill me immediately. I'd rather be dead than a emotionless bigot.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Hey iCod, would you rather have sex with a monkey and no one know about it or not have sex with a monkey but everyone thinks you did?


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Slippin Jimmy said:


> Hey iCod, would you rather have sex with a monkey and no one know about it or not have sex with a monkey but everyone thinks you did?


Um....I guess actually have sex with a monkey.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Perspicacious said:


> People need to make more of these threads. I mean hell, now I look at you with a completely different perspective. Never like before.


Right, I feel like I know him now &#128515; ..i always wanted to the details behind his username and avatar ....

And its neat he's a history lover, wish I was


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Slippin Jimmy said:


> Hey iCod, would you rather have sex with a monkey and no one know about it or not have sex with a monkey but everyone thinks you did?


Lol wtf &#128515;


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

7th.Streeter said:


> And its neat he's a history lover, wish I was


Yeah, it takes a very special person to be excited to watch the History channel when they get home from work/school. :laugh:


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

iCod said:


> Yeah, it takes a very special person to be excited to watch the History channel when they get home from work/school. :laugh:


That's really neat, I wish I was a history lover &#128515; I really do...

I guess my question is,what type of music do you like?


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

7th.Streeter said:


> I guess my question is,what type of music do you like?


Oh damn, that's a tough one....

I'm one of those people that's just....sort of into everything...no real favorite or personal "best" genre...

I guess my top three would be metal, classical, and alternative rock. Those are the genres I listen to the most.

Now inevitably, someone is going to ask me who my favorite bands are so I'll just get that out of the way as well...(in no specific order)
-Acceptance
-Skillet
-Three days Grace
-Two Steps from Hell
-Pendulum
-In Flames
-Evanescence
-Fall out Boy
-Disturbed
-Five finger death punch (love these guys)

And probably more but these are the ones that instantly come to mind.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

iCod said:


> Um....I guess actually have sex with a monkey.


yea but aren't you afraid of falling in love with the monkey but the monkey just isn't into you that way???


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> yea but aren't you afraid of falling in love with the monkey but the monkey just isn't into you that way???


Oh **** I didn't even think of that...

Damn....


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Did you ever do that thing over by the place? On Saturday? With the object?


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

kesker said:


> Did you ever do that thing over by the place? On Saturday? With the object?


Yeah....I'm not very proud of it either....I just wanna forget about it really....

My big toe still hurts fro that day...


----------



## Euthymia (Jul 15, 2015)

What do your parents think about you social anxiety?
Are they helpful, or they just throw you into situations to make it worse like taking you to church or social events.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Euthymia said:


> What do your parents think about you social anxiety?


I've said this multiple times across several threads, but this will be the main source for this answer I suppose..

They're all extroverts. They don't really believe that "social anxiety" is a real thing. They have made fun of me, belittled me, and ridiculed me for a "fake disease." They have always made fun of me for being a "loser loner" and having "no friends or GF" among several other things. It's honestly depressing knowing that not even your family supports you or believes your mental illness is a real thing.


Euthymia said:


> Are they helpful, or they just throw you into situations to make it worse like taking you to church or social events.


They don't do anything. They all do their own thing really, work, sleep, repeat. They don't force me to do anything, they never forced me to do anything. So now, they aren't helpful at all.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

Can I have some money?


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

joked35 said:


> Can I have some money?


I'm a poor city kid, you're better asking literally anyone else for money pal, hah.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

:sigh :stu


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Alcadaeus said:


> For some reason I keep thinking you set your age in the 30s, in the past. Is this true?


I have never set my age on this site mate, lol.
You must be thinking of someone else.


----------



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)

Do you like electronic dance music?


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Mattsy94 said:


> Do you like electronic dance music?


Yeah it's cool I guess. I prefer bobbing to some heavy metal, howwver.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

have you ever baked a cake?


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Surly Wurly said:


> have you ever baked a cake?


Yes I have actually.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Are you going to college? If so what are you gonna study?


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

eukz said:


> Are you going to college? If so what are you gonna study?


LOOOOL. COLLEGE?










With my SA I'll be lucky to land any job _period._ That and, I'm not sure where you live, but college in the US is insanely expensive. Almost depressingly expensive. I'd be lucky to afford a ****ing _community _college at this point.

If I were to attend university I would study teaching and become a high school history teacher.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

iCod said:


> LOOOOL. COLLEGE?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, that sucks. No possibility of college grants or loans over there? I like history too man, and I think that teaching it would be a fun job. Seriously not a chance for it?


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

How did you get to be so intelligent and well informed? I understand you are still pretty young. Why are you so much smarter than most people MY age!?!?


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Staticnz said:


> How did you get to be so intelligent and well informed? I understand you are still pretty young. Why are you so much smarter than most people MY age!?!?


I became interested in history and politics and the such at a very young age, around 11 or so. I spent (and still do) most of my time reading up on these types of things for fun. I'd be researching current events and the history behind what caused them for hours at a time.

I don't consider myself a smart person at all, oh God no. I'm just well informed, that's all.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

eukz said:


> Damn, that sucks. No possibility of college grants or loans over there? I like history too man, and I think that teaching it would be a fun job. Seriously not a chance for it?


Grants? Too stupid for grants. I could go down the student loan route but honestly that entire situation is just so messy and not ideal for me. I don't want to spend half of my life living paycheck to paycheck, desperately trying to pay off my student loans. There's no way I'm going to be another victim of the college complex, not on my damn watch.

Unless they fix the broken system I don't realistically see my self going to college.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

@iCod how's the anti normie movement going so far


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Why do you want to be a teacher? (yay)


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

meepie said:


> Why do you want to be a teacher? (yay)


I love history and I love educating people about it. Enlighting the minda of the youth with sich a facsinating topic as history would be something I wpuld be very pleased in doing.

Of course I'd have to get over this SA, and my immense fear of presentations though
..le sigh.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> @iCod how's the anti normie movement going so far


We're gaining power as we speak. We.plan on suicide bombing a high scjool party sometime this week as our first attack.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

iCod said:


> I love history and I love educating people about it. Enlighting the minda of the youth with sich a facsinating topic as history would be something I wpuld be very pleased in doing.
> 
> Of course I'd have to get over this SA, and my immense fear of presentations though
> ..le sigh.


Well when I was 16 years old, I'd never thought I'd be able to teach a class, but I did and I got my teaching certificate, 8 years later. I was so scared and would cry to even present in high school.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

iCod said:


> We're gaining power as we speak. We.plan on suicide bombing a high scjool party sometime this week as our first attack.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You're on a CIA/FBI/NSA watch list, just figure I'd thought I'd let you know.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> You're on a CIA/FBI/NSA watch list, just figure I'd thought I'd let you know.


Good.

Maybe I can be featured on an episode of Criminal Minds or some ****...

_This episode...inside the mind of a person who hates the entire population...a "normie" hating man with no remorse or human empathy. This...is iCod._


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

meepie said:


> Well when I was 16 years old, I'd never thought I'd be able to teach a class, but I did and I got my teaching certificate, 8 years later. I was so scared and would cry to even present in high school.


That actually gives me some hope. ^.^


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

@iCod are you and your fellow beta sympathizers in league with the Daesh?


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> @*iCod* are you and your fellow beta sympathizers in league with the Daesh?


of course, how could we not be?


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

iCod said:


> of course, how could we not be?


So you and your mates engage in the ritual act of goat humping?


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> So you and your mates engage in the ritual act of goat humping?


Don't knock it till you try it, mate.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Bump because why the hell not.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

Answer?


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

@iCod a certain someone who shall not be named said I bully you. Do I bully you?


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

EmotionlessThug said:


> Answer?


I'd tried to speak out against this, but in all honestly I know I would remain powerless and would just accept defeat. Claiming amnesia isn't very valid anymore in the legal system.


RadnessaurousRex said:


> @*iCod* a certain someone who shall not be named said I bully you. Do I bully you?


When have you even remotely bullied me on this forum...
What? Seriously? People think you _bully _me?
If you're bullying me then the bullies at my school must be sadistic torturers in comparison.
What the hell?


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

iCod said:


> When have you even remotely bullied me on this forum...
> What? Seriously? People think you _bully _me?
> If you're bullying me then the bullies at my school must be sadistic torturers in comparison.
> What the hell?


I know right! People these days sheesh


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> @iCod a certain someone who shall not be named said I bully you. Do I bully you?


there's only one person you've bullied and you have not been alone


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

gopherinferno said:


> there's only one person you've bullied and you have not been alone


Yeah!!! I bullied the crap out of that person too!

:laugh:

Wait...who was that again...

:surprise:


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Staticnz said:


> Yeah!!! I bullied the crap out of that person too!
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> ...


Jesus man you don't even know who've you bullied. :laugh:


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

What's your favourite food?
What superpower(s) would you like to have?
Do you think you're an old soul or a young soul?
What would your 15 minutes of fame be about?


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Other than House of Cards, what other Netflix shows do you watch?

How old are you? 

What type of plants do you grow in your window? Do you grow any herbs like parsley? 

What's one mainstream view you disagree or dissent on when it comes to liberal/democratic views?


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

JohnDoe26 said:


> Other than House of Cards, what other Netflix shows do you watch?
> 
> How old are you?
> 
> ...


1) If I'mnot watching HoC, I'm watching Criminal Minds, Dexter (for the eighth time) Friends, Law and Order...yeah.

2) Sixteen years old. But apparently I come off as much olderin my posts. :stu

3) I hate how a lot of liberals seem to be such bleeding hearts for Muslims and refugees, to the point where liberals don't hold any of them accountable for their beliefs and actions.

4.) I'm a huge Sunflower guy. They make up about 60% if my garden. I just live the way they look early in the morning when a little bit of sunlight is shining on them. Beautiful.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

dune87 said:


> What's your favourite food?
> What superpower(s) would you like to have?
> Do you think you're an old soul or a young soul?
> What would your 15 minutes of fame be about?


1) Anything with cheese in it. I am addicted to cheese. If I had to pick, pizza.

2.) That's so easy. I'd want the power to go back in time so that I could do things andsort of try them out first and see ghow they go. A rewind button essentially. Oh, and maybe invisibility so I could just **** with people, hah.

3) I'm an old soul. Everyone always tells me I act older than Ishould or I'm too mature or something.

4) My fifteen minutes would consist of me probably releasing some extremely lethal pathogen I to the atmosphere but the government finds out who I am and there's a global manhunt for me. I'd be on the run 24/7.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

are you cute irl?


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Joe said:


> are you cute irl?


No...I'm very ugly. It's one of the reasons I can't own mirrors. :no


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Do you like babies?


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

meepie said:


> Do you like babies?


When they're not pooping, crying, or doing both at the same time, then yes. Babies are adorable.

Their little hands though!!!! ^.^


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

ANX1 said:


> No worries mate.
> 
> I thought I might have upset you with the way I asked.
> 
> I was asking as most likely I'm related to him.


If you're even slightly related to him then that's the coolest thing ****ing ever.


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

What do you think of Frank Underwood? I'm on Season 3. I really hate him. Then again I really like him...


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

JohnDoe26 said:


> What do you think of Frank Underwood? I'm on Season 3. I really hate him. Then again I really like him...


I'm in a love hate relationship with him as well. Honestly the guy's an amazing actor.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Buckyx said:


> who started this chit?


Idk. Probably gopherinferno. She starts everything.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

iCod said:


> If you're even slightly related to him then that's the coolest thing ****ing ever.


Would have to see where he is on the English? or Irish? family tree (which branch) to work out how we are related.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

iCod said:


> 1) Anything with cheese in it. I am addicted to cheese. If I had to pick, pizza.
> 
> 2.) That's so easy. I'd want the power to go back in time so that I could do things andsort of try them out first and see ghow they go. A rewind button essentially. Oh, and maybe invisibility so I could just **** with people, hah.
> 
> ...


If I didn't age, or at least was my age of the time period that would be perfect.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

iCod said:


> Idk. Probably gopherinferno. She starts everything.


that's true. my thread started on sept 20th. and now look at all this. my kingdom come.

what percentage of your normie hate is satirical and what percentage is serious? also can you show us what that picture you tried to post in my ask thread?


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> that's true. my thread started on sept 20th. and now look at all this. my kingdom come.
> 
> what percentage of your normie hate is satirical and what percentage is serious?


50/50....



gopherinferno said:


> also can you show us what that picture you tried to post in my ask thread?


Oh yes, your cum face. 

















Because you're john cena.


----------



## theotherone (Sep 1, 2015)

why do you get mad so easily at someone who did nothing to you, SOMETIMES? (i do think you're nice overall)

why do u still come on here so often, whats the cause of that?


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

theotherone said:


> why do you get mad so easily at someone who did nothing to you, SOMETIMES? (i do think you're nice overall)


I have terrible anger problems...It's concerning, really.



theotherone said:


> why do u still come on here so often, whats the cause of that?


Because honestly I have nothing better to do with my life then waste it in front of a screen. Might as well interact with other people who are doing the same. :stu


----------



## theotherone (Sep 1, 2015)

iCod said:


> I have terrible anger problems...It's concerning, really.
> 
> Because honestly I have nothing better to do with my life then waste it in front of a screen. Might as well interact with other people who are doing the same. :stu


its all good i hate people often, mostly the normies too.

i just want u to know you're awesome, n don't need to feel someones intentions r wrong, i upset u once i felt about it... u most likely don't remember, but this was a few months ago, i wanted to say sorry for that, but online its easy to get into useless arguments

n same here, to the 2nd question, i don't want to log on as much anymore tbh.


----------



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)

Do you like Lamb of God?


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Mattsy94 said:


> Do you like Lamb of God?


Wow I was just listening to them today. :grin2:
They're cool.


----------



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)

iCod said:


> Wow I was just listening to them today. :grin2:
> They're cool.


See, I know everything!


----------



## Ameenah (Mar 21, 2012)

@iCod What is my fortune for tomorrow?


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Do you enjoy Metal/Rock music in general?


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Ameenah said:


> @*iCod* What is my fortune for tomorrow?


You will be very, very productive tomorrow and achieve all of your greatest dreams.....


----------

